# Calibre won't send now



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

Been using Calibre forever and not having any issues.  Now it won't send a single email.  Anyone else having the same issue or know why?


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I had this problem when I changed my email password and then forgot to change it in Calibre.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JosephDurham said:


> Been using Calibre forever and not having any issues. Now it won't send a single email. Anyone else having the same issue or know why?


Make sure that the email address Calibre is sending from is still listed as a valid "send from" address on Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

I got it figured out.  The RX Mail account wasn't working but i got my regular account to work. 

Thank you


----------

